# Seat tube diameter for FD



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

So I ordered an 08 Orca for an early March delivery. Got in on the SRAM red group buy, (which BTW is still alive), couldn't find info on which FD to order: Clamp-on 31.8mm, Clamp-on 34.9mm
All I could find on Orbea's site was length
Thanks Again
David


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

David,
I'm pretty sure you need a braze on FD.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks Bunn
That's a huge help, much appreciated
d.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

The new Orca's use a braze on FD.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

prschatt said:


> Thanks Bunn
> That's a huge help, much appreciated
> d.


No problem. Love the 917 avatar :thumbsup: 
Looking forward to seeing the build.


----------

